# Andover, Minnesota Bicycle Swap Meet ~  Sun 10/27 9AM-1PM



## Nickinator (Oct 17, 2013)

We'll be there, bringing:

2 Muscle bikes ~ Sears and a CCM Firebird
2 Teens bikes ~ a Dayton? made bike and a Wyett
'61 Schwinn Corvette 3spd
Early Post war Dayton girl's bike
'39 Schwinn DX project
'30's Mead Ranger project
Prewar girl's Elgin
50's Huffy Customliner
1955 16" girl's Schwinn
Teens Pioneer Trike

...and whatever else we can dig out of the sheds...making room for winter!!! :eek:

Hope to see ya there, swap runs only 9 am to 1 pm!!

Darcie/Nick


----------



## RustyK (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll be there. Bringing a prewar Elgin rusty project bike, and one or two other bikes or projects.

Kris


----------



## Gordon (Oct 17, 2013)

*Me too!*

Jerry and I will be there. Bringing a 60's Schwinn Twinn, 39 Hawthorne, Crown with stainless fenders and about 27 more. Also some hub parts, pedals and misc.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> We'll be there, bringing:
> 
> 2 Muscle bikes ~ Sears and a CCM Firebird
> 2 Teens bikes ~ a Dayton? made bike and a Wyett
> ...




What's a Wyett? (not erp)


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 17, 2013)

bricycle said:


> What's a Wyett? (not erp)




This is the Wyett, from St Joseph, MO, I think it's a hardware store? Not really sure who made it...
Darcie


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Oct 23, 2013)

*Fire Sale at the swap*

Andover High School  $2 admission

Call Tracy for more details 612-275-8896

I'm going to have:

a 25 cent box
a 50 cent box
a dollar box
box of 25 cent freewheels
assorted other parts (marked separately)
Motobecane road bike frame
Hyper BMX frameset


----------

